
Spotify Lands Major Studio Deals, Prepares To Launch Movie Service  - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/28/spotify-lands-major-studio-deals-prepares-to-launch-movie-service/
======
agaton
Co-founder and CEO Daniel Ek just posted this tweet:

"No it ain't true. Media these days are funny. Soon I'll be reading that
Spotify is launching a space rocket."

<http://twitter.com/#!/eldsjal/status/63696909176545280>

------
abraham
Love how TC writes:

> Update: CEO Daniel Ek says this story isn’t accurate: “No it ain’t true.
> Media these days are funny. Soon I’ll be reading that Spotify is launching a
> space rocket.” Since he’s said that in the past about a number of our
> stories, all of which turned out to be accurate, we’re going to wait and
> see.

And fails to point out a single time they were right.

------
kleiba
Cool! Another thing Europeans won't be able to use.

